# Alpencross Rücktransport - Wie und vor allem wie am günstigsten!



## mnthemusic (27. Februar 2008)

Servus Leute,

bin grad in der Planung für meinen 1. Alpencross in diesem Jahr. Nach langem hin und her, haben wir uns für eine Tour entschieden. 
Probleme macht uns jetzt nur noch die Rückreise. da brauche ich mal eure Hilfe. 
Am 05.08. sollte es so gegen 19:00Uhr von Riva nach Deutschland zurückgehen. Der 6.8. steht leider für den Rücktransport nicht mehr zur Verfügung. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den diversen Shuttelservices oder z.B. mit der Bahn über Nacht? Meine Überlegung war auch, ein Auto in Riva zu mieten und in Dtld zurückzugeben. Aber die verschiedenen Mietwagenanbieter vermieten für diese Strecke nur max. VW Passat-Größe! Meint ihr da passen 3 Fahrer und 3 Bikes rein? VIelleicht plant jemand im gleichen Zeitraum einen Alpencross und hat ähnliche Probleme...
Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß Markus


----------



## jan84 (27. Februar 2008)

Hi, 

wie kommt ihr zum Startort der Tour und wo ist der? Wenn man in der Region Garmisch / Mittenwald oder sogar in der Innsbrucker Ecke startet ist die gÃ¼nstigste Variante meiner Meinung nach mit dem Auto zum Startort zu fahren, das da fÃ¼r die 1-2 Wochen stehen lassen. 
Von Riva dann mim Rad oder mim Bus nach Rovereto und von dort mim Zug zum Brenner. Wenn man auf dem Brenner steht hat man 13-15â¬ rum ausgegeben (habs nimmer genau im Kopf). Von hier ist man, sofern einen ein paar km LandstraÃe bergab nicht stÃ¶ren in ner knappen Stunde in Innsbruck. Von hier kann man entsprechend mim Zug weiter. 

Die Variante mit dem Mietwagen hatten wir auch ein paarmal durchgespielt, aber keine interessanten One-Way angebote gefunden. Vor 2 Jahren hatten wir ab MÃ¼nchen einen Mietwagen genommen (Mondeo, 3 Leute mit 3 RÃ¤dern warn kein Problem). Beim Anmietem im Ausland kommen aber eigentlich immerwieder (sehr hohe) ÃberfÃ¼hrungskosten dazu so dass es finanziell uninteressant ist. 

grÃ¼Ãe
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (27. Februar 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> Aber die verschiedenen Mietwagenanbieter vermieten für diese Strecke nur max. VW Passat-Größe! Meint ihr da passen 3 Fahrer und 3 Bikes rein?



wenn's ein Kombi (bzw.bei VW heisst das ja "Variant"  ) ist, dann sind vom Platz her 3 Bikes und 3 Leute kein Problem ! es bleibt nur die Frage der Kosten ... s. auch mein "Vorredner" ...
aber bequem ist es auch ...


----------



## MatschMeister (27. Februar 2008)

na mal die bekannten bike shuttle services abklappern.
bin letztes jahr mitm http://www.no-limits-sportreisen.de/ und war recht zufrieden.

zug dauer erfahrungsgemäß sehr sehr lange bis de im mitteldeutschen raum bist.   da du ja nur inter regio und inter city fahren darfst da di nur bike abteile haben

kette rechts


----------



## mnthemusic (27. Februar 2008)

Also bis jetzt konnten wir uns auch noch nicht einigen wie wir zum Startort kommen. Ideal wäre es natürlich das Auto dort stehen zu lassen... Ist das dann auch sicher? (Diebstahl) oder ich muss mal bei verschiedenen Hotels anfragen, ob man es dort Unterstellen kann... oder in einem Parkhaus... Aber wo ich das jetzt so höre, wie habt ihr das mit den Rädern in nem Mondeo gemacht? denke VW ist ja ähnlich... Vorderräder raus... Lenker gerade und dann nebeneinander gestellt oder aufeinander gelegt? Falls ja, haben die Räder das ohne Schaden überstanden? 
Denk da gibt es noch einigen Diskussionsbedarf in unsrer Grupppe... Fährt von euch zufällig auch jemand um diese Zeit? Rücktransport von Riva nach Garmisch is nämlich günstiger, je größer die Gruppe  
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## mnthemusic (27. Februar 2008)

@ matschmeister

hab schon einige Shuttelservices angerufen... Problem bei no-limits-sportreisen is, dass die nicht unter der WOche und auch nicht abends fahren... Erst ab ner Gruppengröße von 5 Leuten glaub ich is ne idividuelle Planungs möglich... hab auch noch ein Angebot von bikeshuttel.it vorliegen... die wollen knapp 400euronen für 3 personen von Riva nach Garmisch... wobei das Problem Garmisch - Frankfurt dann noch nicht gelöst ist...

greatz

mnthemusic


----------



## Holstenpils1 (27. Februar 2008)

In Garmisch,Mittenwald und Oberstdorf stand unser Auto nach 8 Tagen noch da und völlig kostenfrei.
Nur bissel mistig(Lindenblüten und son mist)
Außerdem würde ich in Riva,Torbole oder sonst wo am See schnarchen.
Total fetzig die All abendliche Action und preiswert.
So lässt mann einen URLAUB ausklingen und nächsten morgen nach Torbole geradelt und zum Brenner geeiert. Also so wie schon beschrieben


----------



## MatschMeister (27. Februar 2008)

frankfurt ist sicherlich bahntechnisch besser.  aber ich weis von jemenadem der mitm zug bis karlsruhe 17 stunden brauchte und des ist dann heftig.  des problem ist halt a) der zug von roverretto kannst nicht reservieren und hat ne begrenzte anzahl für biker  und die anderen züge in deutschland.  hab ich ja geschrieben.

no limits  fähr auch unter der woche.  zumindest in der hauptzeit  so bin ich ja auch letztes jahr am montag heim.  aber halt nur wenn der bus voll ist.   des ist halt nun auch nochn bisle früh  hatte letztes jahr in der beziehung auch die gleichen sorgen


----------



## mnthemusic (27. Februar 2008)

Also würdet ihr unterm Strich sagn, dass ich noch en bissel früh dran bin, für die genauere Planung?! Bin aber im Moment so engagiert, von mir aus könnte es morgen schon losgehen  ... für weitere Tipps bin ich nach wie vor dankbar...


----------



## gwittmac (27. Februar 2008)

Also wir haben das Auto bisher immer am Startort abgestellt, ob Garmisch, Mittenwald, Oberstdorf, Rottach-Egern oder sonstwo. Bisher war nie etwas dran. Man muss halt ein wenig außerhalb parken (in Oberstdorf z.B. gibt's richtung alte Schanze genug Platz zum Parken).
Rücktransport haben wir die letzten 4 Jahre mit No-Limits gemacht. Das klappte auch unter der Woche. Ist zwar nicht die billigste (bei einer 4er Gruppe haben wir letztes Jahr so um die 100 Euros/Person von Riva nach Oberstdorf bezahlt), aber definitiv die schnellste und bequemste Variante. Wenn Ihr aber den Transit nicht voll bekommt, kann es sein, dass noch andere Biker zusteigen, die vielleicht einen ganz anderen Zielort haben. Dann kann's recht lange dauern. Wir hatten dieses Jahr das Vergnügen, dass der Transit den Umweg über Hintertux nahm, was locker zwei Stunden länger dauerte.
Von Riva mit dem Bike nach Rovereto (es gibt für diese Strecke auch einen Bus, der Bikes mitnimmt), mit dem Zug auf den Brenner und mit dem Bike nach Innsbruck hab ich auch schon gemacht. Klappt auch prima, nur wenn's am Regnen ist, hat man halt u.U. nicht so Bock auf die Abfahrt.
Mit der Bahn vom Brenner nach Mittenwald oder Oberstdorf kann zur Weltreise ausarten, hab ich auch schon einmal gemacht.
One-way Mietwagen haben wir schon gesucht, aber die Preise für One-Way über die Grenze waren damals astronomisch. Ein Passat Kombi oder ähnliches kann locker 3 Personen plus Bikes transpotieren. Ich mach das mit meinen Focus Kombi auch. Schmale Seite der Rückbank umklappen, Vorderräder (von den Bikes, versteht sich) raus, Bikes reinstellen (zwei in Fahrtrichtung, das mittlere gegen Fahrtrichtung), mit Spannbändern an der Kopfstütze des vorderen Sitzes sichern. Ein paar alte Lappen oder Handtücher an den gefährdeten Stellen helfen, Transportschäden zu vermeiden. Hält prima, und der halbe Kofferraum ist frei für das stinkende TA-Gepäck. Ich bezweifle aber, wie gesagt, dass Ihr einen günstigen One-Way-Vermieter finden werdet. 
Also kurz und knapp: Wenn ihr 5 oder mehr seid, gönnt Euch das Shuttle.


----------



## Agamedeon (27. Februar 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt konnten wir uns auch noch nicht einigen wie wir zum Startort kommen. Ideal wäre es natürlich das Auto dort stehen zu lassen... Ist das dann auch sicher? (Diebstahl)



Du parkst nicht in Frankfurt sondern in Bayern und das ist das sicherste Bundesland, und Mittenwald, Garmisch und Oberstdorf ist tiefstes Bayern, da gehen die Uhren noch ganz anders.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (28. Februar 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> Aber wo ich das jetzt so höre, wie habt ihr das mit den Rädern in nem Mondeo gemacht? denke VW ist ja ähnlich... Vorderräder raus... Lenker gerade und dann nebeneinander gestellt oder aufeinander gelegt? Falls ja, haben die Räder das ohne Schaden überstanden?



Wir haben immer (Passat Variant oder BMW 3-er Kombi) die Rückbank zu 2/3 umgelegt und die Bikes (ohne Vorderräder) aufeinander reingelegt. Und zwischen den Rädern irgendetwas weiches dazwischen. Hat bisher bestens funktioniert und kein Problem für die Bikes


----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2008)

Falls einer von euch ein passendes Fahrzeug hat; schon daran gedacht, das Teil vom Startort nach Riva zu fahren, dort abzustellen und dann ohne Rad und ohne Probleme mit der Bahn zurück zum Startort zu gondeln.


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Februar 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> Meint ihr da passen 3 Fahrer und 3 Bikes rein?


 1 Auto 3 Fahrer: Wie soll das funktionieren  

Mit der Bahn zurück: In Riva gibt es eine billige Jugendherrberge mitten im 
Zentrum allerdings ohne abschliessbaren Raum für die Räder. Aber ein Schloss
hat man ja immer mit dabei. Morgends gemütlich nach Rovereto radeln und
über Insbruck mit Horden von anderen Alpcrossern zurück in die Heimat.
ACHTUNG: In der Urlaubszeit sehr eingeschränkter Bahnverkehr in Italien.
Also vorher genau Erkundigen, sonst hockst Du Stunden in Rovereto rum.


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2008)

Auto abstellen oder quer durch D im Bummelzug? 
Geht für Führerscheininhaber auch anders, Beispiel:
Startort Oberstdorf: Mietwagen nehmen, in Kempten abgeben, Bahn nach Oberstdorf und am nächsten Tag losfahren.
Rückweg mit Zug (Brenner) Rad (Innsbruck) Zug (-> D), dann in Rosenheim nächsten Mietwagen übernehmen.
Einwegmiete ist in D kein Problem und oft genug gibt es da nette Firmenkonditionen die das Ganze deutlich stressfreier als 17 Std Bummelzug machen.
Tagesmiete für Corsa innerhalb D war bei einem Kollegen EUR 29,- incl. Vollkasko und km. Und da passen 2 Mann mit Rädern locker rein.


----------



## Wenighaare (28. Februar 2008)

Moin, ich hab noch ne Alternative und die ist günstig!!
Wir sind mit dem Zug nach Oberstdorf für 39/Nase (von Düsseldorf).
Der Rückweg war auch sehr günstig:
Von Riva mit der der Fähre nach Dezensano dauert ist aber günstig und schön.
Von  Dezensano nach Milano mit dem Zug für ein paar Euro und dann ganz gemütlich mit dem
http://www.db.de/site/bahn/de/reisen/zuege/nachtzuege/nachtzuege.html
nach Düsseldorf für 29 

Super entspannt und günstig! Würde es immer wieder so machen!

Der Nachzug hält au in KA, F, K, etc

Liebe Grüße


----------



## kinesium? (28. Februar 2008)

Möcht von Innsbruck/I-Umland aus nach Riva durch die Dolomiten starten. Ich brauch ja nur einen Parkplatz. Wer weiß einen solchen? Also ungefähre Ecke wo gute Möglichkeiten bestehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (28. Februar 2008)

Wenighaare schrieb:


> Von Riva mit der der Fähre nach Dezensano dauert ist aber günstig und schön.


 Coole Idee. Das wir ausprobiert.


----------



## Trekiger (28. Februar 2008)

Kallo kinesium,

wir sind 2005 von Innsbruck an den Gardasse und haben unsere Auto im Gewerbegebiet (müsste die Valiergasse gewesen sein) in Innsbruck abgestellt. War alles problemlos.
Ist aber von Dir aus wahrscheinlich genau die falsche Seite von Innsbruck.

Viel Spaß


----------



## lahnbiker (28. Februar 2008)

Die Idee mit Fähre und Nachtzug klingt wirklich interessant.

Wenn ihr Zeit habt und Bahnfahren relaxed sehen könnt: Wir haben letztes Jahr die Hin- und Rückfahrt von/bis Hessen nach/von Mittenwald mit dem Bayernticket (bis 5 Personen) für 29,- EUR + Radkarten gemacht.


----------



## duke209 (28. Februar 2008)

Tach,

Werden eine GPS-Tour bei einem Anbieter buchen, der auch den Rücktransport übernehmen würde. Nur leider immer nur am Wochenende. Da wir in Riva noch 2 Übernachtungen zusätzlich  bleiben wollen, stehen wir vor gleichem Problem.

Ansonsten buchen wir einen Touran (60 eur), geben diesen dann bei Ankunft bei der nächsten Station ab und tingeln dann zusammen zum Starthotel, oder nur der Fahrer nach Ablieferung am Hotel.

Wenn wir irgendwie in München angekommen sind (Termin muss natürlich stehn) werden wir dort am Bahnhof wieder ne Kiste reservieren um dann gen Norden zu reisen.

Soweit so gut. Da wir während unserer Tour Gepäcktransport haben, also nicht nur die Notsachen mitnehmen brauchen, würde die Bahnfahrt über den Brenner flachfallen. Mit Tourrucksack und 2. Rucksack oder Sporttasche sicherlich abfahrtsmässig nach IN schlecht zu händeln.

Was ein Rücktransportanbieter unter der Woche bei 4-5 Personen nimmt ? Beim Anbieter wären wir mit ca. 90 Eur dabei...

Mitnahme der Bikes im Nachtzug ohne Probleme ???

duke


----------



## jan84 (28. Februar 2008)

Ihr kÃ¶nnt auch mim Zug einfach bis Garmisch fahren und von da einen Mietwagen nehmen (haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht, am besten aber vorher reserivieren, wir ham 4 Anbieter abgeklappert bis wir 2 Autos hatten). Der is dann aus Deutschland und man kann One-Way mieten. So kamen wir pro Nase fÃ¼r ca 60-65â¬ pro Nase fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckreise vom Gardasee bis nach GieÃen. 

grÃ¼Ãe
Jan


----------



## Wenighaare (28. Februar 2008)

duke209 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Mitnahme der Bikes im Nachtzug ohne Probleme ???
> 
> duke



Kein Problem wenn reserviert.


----------



## Winnie2910 (28. Februar 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> Alpencross Rücktransport



wir waren letztes Jahr zu zweit und haben beim Glurnser Bike-Shuttle angerufen unter +39 328 562 43 45, Homepage: http://www.via-claudia-augusta.it/

Hat problemlos geklappt, am Vorabend angerufen, am nächsten Früh um 09.00Uhr gings los. Kosten: 75 Euro von Riva nach Sonthofen. Kann ich schon empfehlen und werden wir in diesem Jahr wieder so machen.


----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2008)

Winnie2910 schrieb:


> wir waren letztes Jahr zu zweit und haben beim Glurnser Bike-Shuttle angerufen unter +39 328 562 43 45, Homepage: http://www.via-claudia-augusta.it/
> 
> Hat problemlos geklappt, am Vorabend angerufen, am nächsten Früh um 09.00Uhr gings los. Kosten: 75 Euro von Riva nach Sonthofen. Kann ich schon empfehlen und werden wir in diesem Jahr wieder so machen.




unter der woche oder nur am WE ???? Preis klingt gut !!


----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch mim Zug einfach bis Garmisch fahren und von da einen Mietwagen nehmen (haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht, am besten aber vorher reserivieren, wir ham 4 Anbieter abgeklappert bis wir 2 Autos hatten). Der is dann aus Deutschland und man kann One-Way mieten. So kamen wir pro Nase für ca 60-65 pro Nase für die Rückreise vom Gardasee bis nach Gießen.
> 
> grüße
> Jan



mit zum Zug nach Garmisch meinst du die Brenner-Variante ? dort hätten wir ja das Problem mit dem übrigen Gepäck, da wir sicherlich mehr mithaben werden wie nur einen Tourrucksack, was dann auf der Abfahrt nach IN nicht zu händeln wäre.. (auf der Tour haben wir Gepäcktransport der übrigen sachen)


----------



## MatschMeister (29. Februar 2008)

@ duke.
wenn du in frankreich (liteviller) dabei bist kannst dir ja auch noch da tips einholen. da hats genug live berichte.  

die fahren alle unter der woche. no limits mit bis zu sechs busen täglich nur die meisten buchen des erst viel später-  hatte bis mitte mai das gleiche problem um bis münchen zu gelangen.  die haben mich dann auch nur vorgemerkt.  und dann war der bus innerhalb einer woche voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2008)

@ matchmeister = leider bin ich am Katzenzahn nicht dabei !


Hotel in Torbole:
habt ihr Adresse/Vorschläge von angenehmen Hotels in Torbole (preis/leistung passt) ? wir wollen noch 2 tage dranhängen und ich kenne bislang nur Hoteladresse aus Limone..


----------



## Winnie2910 (29. Februar 2008)

so wie ich mich erinnern kann, fährt er auch unter der Woche, aber sicher nicht täglich. Weiß natürlich auch nicht, ob der Preis vom letzten Jahr so bleibt, bei den gestiegenen Spritpreisen.
Am besten dort anrufen, evtl. findest Du auch auf der Homepage die Info's, die Du benötigst.


----------



## jan84 (1. März 2008)

duke209 schrieb:


> mit zum Zug nach Garmisch meinst du die Brenner-Variante ? dort hätten wir ja das Problem mit dem übrigen Gepäck, da wir sicherlich mehr mithaben werden wie nur einen Tourrucksack, was dann auf der Abfahrt nach IN nicht zu händeln wäre.. (auf der Tour haben wir Gepäcktransport der übrigen sachen)



Du kannst vom Brenner auch mim Zug nach Innsbruck runter. Zur Wartezeit und den Kosten kann ich dir aber nix sagen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## diemerstein (3. März 2008)

Habe gerade von joko-mtb.de ein Angebot erhalten. 360 â¬ fÃ¼r 8 Personen vom Gardasee bis Ehrwald, mitten in der Woche. (30.7.). Noch zwei PlÃ¤tze sind frei.
Wir werden das Angebot annehmen


----------



## Spargel (3. März 2008)

mnthemusic schrieb:


> Am 05.08. sollte es so gegen 19:00Uhr von Riva nach Deutschland zurückgehen. Der 6.8. steht leider für den Rücktransport nicht mehr zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein Problem, so spät.

Der erwähnte Nachtzug CNL 300 Apus in Milano Centrale geht schon um 21:12, der geht direkt ins Ruhrgebiet  zurück, dann braucht ihr nur einen Zug nach Oberstdorf oder Garmisch, die gibts auch massig, wenn auch nicht als Nachtzug (aber nach Bayern: CNL 319 Pollux, und von dort noch einigermaßen früh weiter), und ihr braucht Euch nimmer um Autos kümmern. Aber da ist ultimo um 19:16 in Desenzano (R2110), und die Fähre über den ganzen Gardasee braucht schon ihre Zeit...
Schaun mer mal: Gardainforma, letztes Jahr: da schauts gaaanz bescheiden aus, bis auf ne Schnellfähre ab 14:10 ohne Radtransport nur eine in der Früh und dann ab 15:00 (!) an 19:40, d.h. da geht nix mehr mit dem Regionalzug, nein auch nicht mit dem IC. Also da müßtet ihr schauen, ob ihr nen Busshuttle am See runter bekommt. Oder außenrum mit dem Zug.

Der der alte, praktische Nachtzug über Verona hat sich deutlich geändert, heißt jetzt CNL 388 Lupus, und fährt jetzt von/bis Rom und hält offiziell** nur noch in Bologna 23:05. Allerdings müßte man da mit dem Regionalzug noch rechtzeitig hinkommen können.* An München 6:30. Vorsicht, der Zug von Venedig, der etwas näher in San Bonifacio 0:03 hält, CNL 40388 Pictor, hat _keinen_ Gepäckwagen!

* Von Mori 19:17 mit R20495 bis Ala (10min), dort ab 19:37 mit R2265 bis B.C., an 22:23. Sollte auch bei italienischen Verhältnissen reichen. Alternativ 2Std früher (R20491, R 2263). Aber die Daten sind von Dienstag im Juni, Fahrplan ab Juli scheint noch nicht recherchierbar oder steht wirklich in den Sternen. _Vorsicht_ irgendwann haben die immer mal Verkehrslücken wegen Streckenkontrolle, wobei die übers Jahr eher gleichbleiben; also später noch mal nachprüfen auf trenitalia. 

** Laut Nachtzugfahrplan. Wenn man aber über bahn.de nach Rovereto-Mü sucht, wird der Stop in Verona noch angezeigt (1:01), und auch die in Trento (1:55) und Bozen (2:30): CNL388. Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen zu erfragen, was jetzt stimmt.  

Heimfahrt so spät ab Innsbruck kannst Du knicken! Du kommst zwar mit Umsteigen in Bozen bis 19:09 ab Mori auf den Brenner (an 21:50), aber da ist der letzte Zug nach D längst weg. Die letzte Chance ist der EC80 ab 17:40 Rovereto, an Mü 22:26. Da dürft ihr die Räder aber schön zerlegen und in Mülltüten stopfen.  Zuvor mit dem Regionalzug ab Mori 16:46, in Innsbruck mit Auswahl ob leicht schneller über Rosenheim oder über Garmisch (wo ggfs das Auto wartet). Umsteigen am Brenner und in Innsbruck, ggfs in Rosenheim. Diese Regionalzugverbindung gibts übrigens nur unter der Woche.

Und ein letztes Wort zu 





> nach Milano mit dem Zug für ein paar Euro und dann ganz gemütlich mit dem Nachtzug nach Düsseldorf für 29


 gemütlich für 29 kannst Du auch knicken. Gemütlich wirds ab 49 im Liegewagen!  

ciao Christian


----------



## Giant-Angi (9. März 2008)

Hallo bin letztes Jahr mit www.basic-sport.de nach Hause , bzw nach München gefahren.   Die führen auch NachtTouren durch. 3 Personen sind natürlich immer ein finanzielles Problem . Ich hatte aber das Glück , das an diesem Abend noch 4 Kite Surfer nach München wollten


----------



## mali5 (10. März 2008)

Alternative: PKW-Überführung zum Gardasee

Wir sind letztes Jahr per PKW zum Startort gereist. Der Veranstalter River Boat People (www.shuttle.riverpeople.de) hat unseren PKW zum Zielort überführt. Da wir dort noch 3 Tage geblieben sind, war es auch sehr angenehm, frische Klamotten und anderes Gepäck vorzufinden. Kostenpunkt: 110 Euro für die Strecke Brenner - Riva, bei 3 Personen ist das auch preislich konkurrenzfähig.

Hat alles bestens funktioniert, River Boat hat den Schlüssel am Startort abgeholt und am Zielort hinterlegt, den PKW auf dem Hotelparkplatz (kostenfrei) abgestellt.


----------



## saschaPT (11. März 2008)

Wenighaare schrieb:


> Moin, ich hab noch ne Alternative und die ist günstig!!
> Wir sind mit dem Zug nach Oberstdorf für 39/Nase (von Düsseldorf).
> Der Rückweg war auch sehr günstig:
> Von Riva mit der der Fähre nach Dezensano dauert ist aber günstig und schön.
> ...



Das hört sich sehr gut an. Wie siehts mit dem Radtransport aus? Muss man da extra reservieren? oder wie habt ihr die Räder nach Hause bekommen?

Grüße aus Köln


----------



## fasj (3. August 2009)

Giant-Angi schrieb:


> Hallo bin letztes Jahr mit www.basic-sport.de nach Hause , bzw nach München gefahren.   Die führen auch NachtTouren durch. 3 Personen sind natürlich immer ein finanzielles Problem . Ich hatte aber das Glück , das an diesem Abend noch 4 Kite Surfer nach München wollten



Hallo,
sind letzte Woche auch zuück mit dem Service.

Hat supergut funktioniert.

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (4. August 2009)

Wir haben uns auch das Auto bringen lassen. Das war die beste Alternative. 
Preislich ab 2-3 Personen vergleichbar mit Bahn oder Busshuttle, mit dem Vorteil, daß man abreisen kann wann man möchte und Ihr habt frische Klamotten im Auto  
Dann kann man auch fein aufgebretzelt in Riva auf die Piste gehen  
Gruß Tom


----------



## jkmed (4. August 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Wir haben uns auch das Auto bringen lassen. Das war die beste Alternative.
> Preislich ab 2-3 Personen vergleichbar mit Bahn oder Busshuttle, mit dem Vorteil, daß man abreisen kann wann man möchte und Ihr habt frische Klamotten im Auto
> Dann kann man auch fein aufgebretzelt in Riva auf die Piste gehen
> Gruß Tom



Wie sieht es denn dabei versicherungstechnisch aus...so bei Unfall, Diebstahl etc?
Habt Ihr kein komisches Gefühl, die Autoschlüssel letztendlich wildfremden Menschen in die Hand zu legen...

Greetz, jk


----------



## Scotti999 (14. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs und MÃ¤dels,
wir fahren am 02.07.2011 von Torbole zurÃ¼ck nach Garmisch. Da wir einen  18 Sitzer mit FahrradhÃ¤nger gemietet  haben und nur zu neunt sind haben  wir noch 9 PlÃ¤tze zu vergeben. 
Pro Platz kostet die RÃ¼ckfahrt 50â¬.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
[email protected]


----------



## jkmed (14. März 2011)

@Scotti999: klingt interessant
wir sind zu zweit, wollen aber erst am 3.7. zurück und müssten zum Bodensee...
wann fahrt ihr denn los am 2.?
Gruß


----------



## Scotti999 (14. März 2011)

hallo jkmed, wir werden  Mittags. ca. 12 - 13 Uhr abgeholt. Müsst ihr halt ein bissel Gas geben 

Grüße


----------



## elbaner (14. März 2011)

www.transalp-shuttle.com
Die überführen dein Auto an den Gardasee. Hab ich letzes Jahr gemacht. War super. Die haben das Auto geholt, im Betrieb untergestellt und an dem Tag an dem wir ankamen ist es dann am Hotel gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (15. März 2011)

Wir werden uns dieses Jahr wieder das Auto von "www.transalp-shuttle.com" von Ehrwald nach Riva fahren lassen. 
Ich hatte das in 2008 auch gemacht und extra bei der Versicherung nachgefragt. 
Das Risiko des Verlusts war voll gedeckt, einzig wenn der Shuttler nen Unfall verursacht wirst Du hochgestuft und bleibst auf Deiner SB sitzen. 
Ich hatte auch Bedenken nem Wildfremden den SchlÃ¼ssel zu schicken (die kiste war damals 8 Monate alt) aber das war alles hochprofessionell organisiert und ich hatte nie das GefÃ¼hl da geht was schief. Du bekommst regelmÃ¤Ãig ne sms wo das Auto gerade steht. Die holen das am Starttag, bzw spÃ¤testens am nÃ¤chsten Tag ab und fahren es nach Innsbruck in die eigene Basis, dort steht es dann auf der Basis. Bevor das Auto nach Riva gefahren wird bekommst Du nocheinmal ne sms ob das Auto wirklich nach Riva soll, oder ob die Tour evtl abgebrochen oder verkÃ¼rzt wurde und das Auto woanders hingebracht werden soll. 
2008 haben wir fÃ¼r Oberstdorf Riva 190.- â¬ bezahlt und dieses Jahr fÃ¼r Ehrwald Riva 160.- â¬ 
Viel SpaÃ beim Planen 
Tom


----------



## Heide-Daniel (15. März 2011)

duke209 schrieb:


> mit zum Zug nach Garmisch meinst du die Brenner-Variante ? dort hätten wir ja das Problem mit dem übrigen Gepäck, da wir sicherlich mehr mithaben werden wie nur einen Tourrucksack, was dann auf der Abfahrt nach IN nicht zu händeln wäre.. (auf der Tour haben wir Gepäcktransport der übrigen sachen)


 
Dann solltest du bei den Shuttle Service Anbietern aber aufpassen. Einige verlangen pro Extra Gepäckstück noch einmal richtig Geld. Am besten gleich den Endpreis verhandeln.


----------



## Tommy1079 (11. August 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Wir d.h. mein Bruder und ich haben ein kleines Problem.

Wir fahren am 21.8. von Scharnitz nach Riva. Am 30.8. soll es zurück gehen.

Da unser Kumpel, der eigentlich runterkommen wollte und uns zurückholen  wollte, leider aus beruflichen Gründen absagen musste, haben wir das  Problem der ausgebuchten Bikeshuttles.

Einen neuen Shuttle-service zu buchen würde ca 350 (4Pers.) kosten.
Sind zu der Zeit (30.8.) noch welche von Euch in Riva die das gleiche Problem haben?

Oder hat noch wer 2 Plätze frei auf dem Weg nach Mittenwald mit selbstverständlicher Beteiligung an Spritkosten etc.

Bin über jede sinnvolle Antwort dankbar.

Gruss
Tommy


----------



## FrankeC (12. August 2011)

Die hier schon alle durch?
http://transalp-veranstalter.de/2011/03/13/transalp-shuttle/

Wenn alle Stricke reißen:


Von Riva nach *Rovereto *radeln (1:30h ?)
Italienische Bahn von Rovereto nach Brennero/*Brennerpass *(2:15h)
Vom Brennerpass nach *Innsbruck *runter radeln (2:00h ?)
ÖBB Zug von Innsbruck nach *Scharnitz *(0:49h)


----------



## Tommy1079 (12. August 2011)

Ja alle schon durch und sogar noch mehr...:-(

Die Bahnfahrt würde ich liebend gerne machen, aber wir haben ab Gardasee ja noch zusätzliches Gepäck (Lagert dort schon postwendend).
Wie sollten wir das zusätzlich noch mit dem Bike zurück transportieren?

Langsam wird echt knapp mit der Zeit, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass sich noch jemand meldet, bzw. das gleiche Problem hat!

Trotzdem schonmal lieben Dank für das Hilfsangebot!!!


----------



## FrankeC (12. August 2011)

Tommy1079 schrieb:


> Wie sollten wir das zusätzlich noch mit dem Bike zurück transportieren?


Ok, wusste ich nicht - das erschwert die Rückreise 
Da fällt mir nur noch ein:


*Auto Transfer* http://www.transalp-shuttle.com/pkwmain.html
Zusätzliches *Gepäck *mit der *Post *wieder *zurück *schicken


----------



## Tommy1079 (12. August 2011)

;-) Schon angefragt....=> keine Kapaztitäten mehr frei!

Danke trotzdem...;-)


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2011)

HIer noch ein TIpp!


----------



## Tommy1079 (12. August 2011)

Besten Dank, die werde ich direkt mal kontaktieren...


----------



## Tommy1079 (13. August 2011)

So, nochmals allen, die mir weitergeholfen haben vielen Dank.
Wir haben tatsächlich noch kurzfristig ein Shuttle am 30.08. gefunden, welches noch genau 2 Plätze frei hat. 
Jetzt kann die Transalp ganz entspannt beginnen ;-)

Grüßle......Kette rechts!
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiwi (22. August 2011)

Hallo

ich suche dringend am 11.09.2011 noch 3 Plätze für einen Rücktransport von Riva/Torbole nach Oberstdorf.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen????

Kradfahrer


----------



## koenig_hirsch (14. September 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

möchte nur mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mit der allseits bekannten Regionalzug-von-Rovereto-auf-den-Brenner-Variante wiedergeben: wir (3 Leute) haben das in den Jahren 2006 und 2008 jeweils ohne Probleme so gemacht, die Räder wurden in den Zug gestellt, wo halt Platz war.

Dieses Jahr - genau am 4.9. - war's leider etwas abenteuerlich: eine Nazi-Schaffnerin, ein überforderter Schaffner und ein nihilistischer Lokführer verweigerten der Handvoll Biker, die in Rovereto in den Zug (es war einer der Züge, die bis Bozen fuhren, wo man dann nochmal umsteigt) wollten, den Zutritt. "Sorriiii, train issääh full - take nextääh train"  Der Zug war im Prinip leer, nur das Radabteil mit Platz für ein Dutzend Räder war halt schon belegt. Nach 15 Minuten Hin- und Herrennen der Schaffner auf dem Bahnsteig und Biker aus dem Zug zerren, die doch eingestiegen sind, hieß es: OK, ihr könnt doch rein, Räder in die Zwischenabteile der Waggons. Warum dafür erst ewig rumlamentiert werden muss, ist mir ein Rätsel - schließlich ist es doch jedes WE das gleiche dort am Bahnhof?

Richtig lustig wurde es in Bozen: auf dem Bahnsteig rund 30 Biker, die von den vorsorglich bereitgestellten Polizeibeamten (!) ans vorderste Ende des Bahnsteigs gescheucht wurden. Wir sind derweil einfach mal an Ort und Stelle stehen geblieben wo wir waren und schauten uns die Lemming-Situation lieber aus sicherer Entfernung an. Wie es der Zufall wollte, fuhr der Zug nur auf 2/3 des Bahnsteigs ein und die Tür des jungfräulichen Fahrradabteils kam genau vor unserer Nase zum Halt. Schwein gehabt, flink die Bikes reingehängt und Platz genommen. Die anschließenden Szenen waren dann erwartet heftig: Gedrängel, Gebrüll, Tränen, Chaos... ein Drittel der Biker blieb am Ende in Bozen stehen.

Das Problem ist offenbar folgendes: die italienische Bahngesellschaft hat die Sicherheitsregularien für Züge verschärft und erlaubt das Abstellen von Rädern nur noch an den dafür vorgesehenen Plätzen und in der dort vorgegebenen Anzah - verkauft aber fleißig unlimitiert Fahrrad-Tickets für die Züge. Ganz großes Tennis.

Unser Fazit: den Quatsch tun wir uns nicht nochmal an und nehmen das nächste mal ein Shuttle.

In diesem Sinne - Sport frei - K_H


----------



## Heide-Daniel (14. September 2011)

Mit einem Sonntag hast du natürlich auch den Hauptreisetag erwischt. Das gleiche habe ich dieses Jahr aber im Bus von Riva nach Rovereto erlebt. 

Alle Biker wurden kommentarlos in Torbole stehen gelassen, weil der Bus voll war.

Bei der Zugfahrt können meines erachtens zwei Dinge helfe.

1) Zustieg im Bahnhof Ala eine Station vor Rovereto ( Zug sollte bis Brenner durchfahren )
2) Transalp von Werktag zu Werktag fahren und nicht von Wochenende zu Wochenende. Dies hilft auch bei der Unterkunftssuche auf beliebten Hütten.


----------

